# By jove i have only gone and piggin done it!!!!



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

ladies and gents...may i proudly present the newest 97+ additions to my household....

Poecilotheria metallica!

pulled early at 18 days!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Well done Steve


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

nice one Mr Dye :no1:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Sweet.... You could just eat one they look so juicey!


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

anyone got any meds to calm my nerves!? lol


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Excellent, well done!!! :2thumb:


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

Really pleased for you!:thumb:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Wow awesome, well done and congrats Steve :no1:


----------



## swampeh (Dec 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> anyone got any meds to calm my nerves!? lol


pm me your address and i'll send you some :lol2:
Also Congratz on your new babies dude :2thumb:


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Well done mate :2thumb:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

fantastic news, you're having a brilliant year


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

Well done Steve.:2thumb:Awesome.


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

As said on FB, nice one mate!


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Bloomin Fantastic!!! Well done Steve and CW!!!!! and whats even better ..... they are ALL YOURS!!!!!!  xxx


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Awesome achievement,:2thumb: nicely done...


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

Niiiiiice!


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Well done Steve!! You must be SO proud and happy


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

oh yeaaaaaaaaaah...oh yeaaaaaaaaah ... oh yeaaaaaaaah! :lol2:

to the people that said i wouldn't be able to do it :Na_Na_Na_Na:

and to everyone else :cheers:


----------



## snasha_d (Jul 11, 2011)

Well done :no1:


----------



## shellshock187 (Apr 19, 2011)

awesome news, well done steve :no1:


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

congrats again buddy, very nicely done indeed..


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Great achievement ,you know what this means ? 10 quid Metallicas :whistling2:I'll have 10 please :roll2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Nicely done! Can't wait to watch them grow! :flrt:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Very nice! 

How many PMs, friend requests & messages you had up to now? Hah

:gasp:


----------



## cheekyfastcat (Feb 11, 2010)

wow thats fabulous, you must be chuffed to bits, really pleased for you :2thumb:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Well done


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks everyone...still a way to go...but at least they are away from the temptation of her noshing it! LOL
she has been treated to two big fat adult female dubia since...she seems a little peckish


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice one Cyril, now pull another one.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow congratulations! Best of luck with them!


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

*little ones*

congrats to you amazing to see .


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Well done mate! :no1:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Well done steve! genuinely excited for you! :2thumb:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

So excited for you, this is going to boost the amount of people able to own one


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

nice one


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

heheheh you calmed down yet lol, my ear is still ringing from the excited 4 hour fone call, you was 2 hours past ya bed time :lol2: how they getting on Steve ????


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> heheheh you calmed down yet lol, my ear is still ringing from the excited 4 hour fone call, you was 2 hours past ya bed time :lol2: how they getting on Steve ????


:lol2: NOPE!

they are stll doing fine...doing the slow wavy thing that N1s do ever so well :2thumb:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Well done mate :2thumb:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> :lol2: NOPE!
> 
> they are stll doing fine...doing the slow wavy thing that N1s do ever so well :2thumb:


 
LoL that wave is to say when I'm bigger I'm gonna bite youuuuuuu......:no1:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

cheers

just another few weeks of nervous anticipation to go :lol2:


----------



## burmese97 (Nov 13, 2011)

theyre ugly and cute in the same manner


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

TEENY said:


> So excited for you, this is going to boost the amount of people able to own one



That all depends on the price! As soon as they go over a fiver, they're out of my league. :censor:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Spiderstock said:


> That all depends on the price! As soon as they go over a fiver, they're out of my league. :censor:



:lol2:


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Well done indeed


----------



## JackH (Feb 17, 2012)

How they comming along buddy


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

brilliant result, you must be well pleased :no1:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Well done Steve 

I can't say that I'm not disappointed that I couldn't crack it when I had her here (very likely my own fault for over conditioning and fussing far too much) but still very good news indeed.

I wouldn't mind giving it another go once my partner has finished her masters degree. Unfortunately I can't afford breeding stock for the time being as all of my spare pennies are going towards that right now. Still, I do have a few software development projects on the go, so if I manage to polish off one of those then maybe I'll treat myself.

Gratz again! :2thumb:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

cheers guys

another nail biting time now...their little N1 legs are darkening off! :gasp:
i never get this nervous with any other species! lol NOT EVER! :lol2:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> cheers guys
> 
> another nail biting time now...their little N1 legs are darkening off! :gasp:
> i never get this nervous with any other species! lol NOT EVER! :lol2:


 
hahaha you big wooosey, it's only slings, give em a slap and tell em to hurry up an moult!!!


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

the first Poecilotheria metallica N2...check out its eeny weeny Poeci mask!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Cool Steve good stuff.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

excellent pic, nice to see them developing


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> the first Poecilotheria metallica N2...check out its eeny weeny Poeci mask!
> 
> image


Cute!!!


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

number 2!


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> number 2!
> 
> image


That's an amazing pic!


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

**louise** said:


> That's an amazing pic!


thank you 
its on the limit of what this setup can do...but still pretty impressive seeing as the life size of the nymph is only just larger than one of the eyes in the picture


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have had an extra 5 N2s that have survived the dozen stuck together i was dubious about!
a couple needed help to get out, but they are now wandering about with the rest :2thumb:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

number 104 rescued this morning :2thumb:


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice one Steve :2thumb: 

Aren't you a little worried about telling people how many you have? Now you'll only be able to charge £250 each :gasp:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

ojo said:


> Nice one Steve :2thumb:
> 
> Aren't you a little worried about telling people how many you have? Now you'll only be able to charge £250 each :gasp:


awwww, bugger! :lol2:

first N3 popped today...35 days from laying


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> awwww, bugger! :lol2:
> 
> first N3 popped today...35 days from laying
> 
> image



Look at the colour already! Wonderful


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> awwww, bugger! :lol2:
> 
> first N3 popped today...35 days from laying
> 
> image


:mf_dribble: awesome!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> awwww, bugger! :lol2:
> 
> first N3 popped today...35 days from laying
> 
> image



Oh I want to squeeze it.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> awwww, bugger! :lol2:
> 
> first N3 popped today...35 days from laying
> 
> image


 
Awwwwwwwwwwwww cute little thing :2thumb:


----------



## babyjo84 (Feb 27, 2012)

Woooop!! Those are awesome looking EWLs!! And I lold at the thread title. Very British, well done *golf clap*

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk


----------



## JadaDulo (Jul 26, 2009)

Excellent pics mate & well done!! I have a Poeci (regalis) sling, it was about 1cm when I recieved it just 2 weeks ago & has easily doubled in size already!! Must say I'm quite surprised how quick she has grown!!... 
But I can't get a pic of her very easily, so impressed with photo's mate!!


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks for the compliments and congratulations.....unfortunately the pictures will be on hold due to an unfortunate incident involving tipping over and knocking over the tripod and the lens getting busted


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> thanks for the compliments and congratulations.....unfortunately the pictures will be on hold due to an unfortunate incident involving tipping over and knocking over the tripod and the lens getting busted


Well that's not good 

Hope you can sort a new one soon.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Hmm, as I'm sure you know. Not my cuppa, but I guess I should throw a congratulations in your direction somewhere


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

God Sake Snowgoose, must you turn everything into a debate/argument? :lol2:

Steve, ever thought about giving away free slings for the next few people who use this :crazy: smilie?









:crazy:


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

Nice one steve  good to see some more of these around 



ojo said:


> Steve, ever thought about giving away free slings for the next few people who use this :crazy: smilie?


:crazy: just incase steve takes up your suggestion :2thumb: haha


----------



## JackH (Feb 17, 2012)

:crazy::crazy:





Thanks, I'll pm my address lol


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

:flrt: Steve, you see that flirt face? well thats for you... 

You know you love me?

well... :whistling2:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> thanks for the compliments and congratulations.....unfortunately the pictures will be on hold due to an unfortunate incident involving tipping over and knocking over the tripod and the lens getting busted


Oh dear  thats not good, but at least you didn't knock over the incubator containing all those little blue babies!!


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm still very new to inverts, but from what i've read breeding alot of T's can be difficult?

Congrats on your good news!!! Hope they all thrive for you


----------

